# Hairdressers !



## ThomasK

_Façon_ refers to haircuts (etc.) in Czech, so I noticed. But then: what do you call your hairdresser in your language? References to the origin of the word welcome of course... 

Dutch: _*kapper *_(the chopper, literally !) -- why he/she chops, no idea, really! (_Barbier_ long time ago)

German, and some Nordic languages, I believe: _*Friseur. *_

French: _*coiffeur.*_


English: _*hairdresser*_, and _*barber*_ before, I believe. 

Turkish: _*berber*_, I believe, and _*kuaför*_ (coiffeur) for ladies.

Spanish: _*estilista/peluquero/peinador*_, I was told (_pelu_- referring to hair, I guess, _stil_- to style, _pein_- to _comb_ ?).


----------



## Orlin

In Bulgarian it's normally фризьор/frizyor, but sometimes коафьор/koafyor and стилист/stilist are used.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Maybe "*peluquero*" comes from *peluca *(wig).


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*kadeřník, kadeřnice* masc./fem. (mostly women's hairdresser, from kadeř = lock of hair);

*holič, holička* masc./fem. (men's barber, from holiti = to shave);

*vlasový stylista, vlasová stylistka* masc./fem. (= hair stylist) is stilted;


----------



## Tjahzi

Yes, the *Swedish *spelling is _Frisör._


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian:
*парикмахер* /parikhmakher/ from Greman Perückenmacher (wig maker)

EDIT: more modern word is *стилист* /stilist/ from English "stylist"


----------



## ThomasK

Did the wigmakers work on 'living' hair then? ;-)


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: cabeleireiro (from cabeleira, big hair, mane, and that from cabelo, hair).


----------



## Maroseika

ThomasK said:


> Did the wigmakers work on 'living' hair then? ;-)


Originally - not, but nowadays - yes. Парикмахер was loaned from German (Perückenmacher) in the 18 century exactly in the sense of the wigmaker.


----------



## Maroseika

*Ukrainian*:
Перукар (perukar) < перука (wig) < Pol. peruka < Fr. perruque < It. parrucca of unknown origin.

*Belorussian*:
цырульнік (tzyrul'nik) < Pol. cyrulik (hairdresser) < Lat. chirurgus (surgeon) < χειρουργός- surgeon.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
For Ladies: «Κομμωτής/κομμώτρια» (komo'tis, _m._/ko'motria, _f._), the male and female hairdresser. The word is a Hellenistic one, from the feminine noun «κόμμωσις ('kŏmmōsis)-->_embellishment_. It derives from the Classical verb «κομμόω/κομμῶ» (kŏ'mmŏō [uncontracted]/kŏ'mmō [contracted])-->_to beautify, embellish_. In ancient Athens, the priestess who adorned the seated statue of Athena on the Acropolis was called «κομμὼ» (kŏ'mmō, _feminine noun_) lit. the beautifier/embellisher. In Modern Greek with «κόμμωση» we describe solely the hairdressing. 
For Gentlemen: «Κουρέας» (ku'reas, _m._), the barber. The word is a Classical one, «κουρεὺς» (kou'reus, _masculine noun_) from the verb «κείρω» ('keirō)-->_to crop, cut down, shear_; from PIE base *(s)ker-, _cut_. «Κουρέας» lit. is the cutter, shearer.


----------



## ThomasK

Maroseika said:


> *Ukrainian*:
> Перукар (perukar) < перука (wig) < Pol. peruka < Fr. perruque < It. parrucca of unknown origin.
> 
> *Belorussian*:
> цырульнік (tzyrul'nik) < Pol. cyrulik (hairdresser) < Lat. chirurgus (surgeon) < χειρουργός- surgeon.


 
I'd never let a surgeon get to my hair, or are you simply suggesting that surgeons and hairdressers both cut ? ;-)

And interesting links, Apmoy !


----------



## Maroseika

ThomasK said:


> I'd never let a surgeon get to my hair, or are you simply suggesting that surgeons and hairdressers both cut ? ;-)


I don't suggest anything, this is just the etymology. However as is well known, for a long period hairdressers and surgeons were the same persons. Of course those surgeons did not use to poke into one's entries, but fulfilled small surgeries such as pulling out teeth, bloodletting, etc.
By the way in Russian also there was the word цирюльник (now obsolete) with the same meaning like in Belorussian and of the same Polish origin.


----------



## apmoy70

Maroseika said:


> I don't suggest anything, this is just the etymology. However as is well known, for a long period hairdressers and surgeons were the same persons.


If I may intervene, that is true, that's why surgeons (especially of dentistry) and barbers wear the same white robe (no that is not a joke)


----------



## Maroseika

apmoy70 said:


> If I may intervene, that is true, that's why surgeons (especially of dentistry) and barbers wear the same white robe (no that is not a joke)


What's about aircraft factories and bakeries? Poeple there also wear wight robe.
Wight robe is nothing more than a symbol of the cleanness and accuracy, I guess.


----------



## ThomasK

That explains the barber ambiguity indeed, I see ! _(But I was just trying to be funny !!!)_ But the white: well, certainly a good observation. But indeed, more people seem to be wearing white. 

Maroseika, could you spell the old Russian/ Polish word?


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: 

(_for men_) parturi (< barber)
(_for women_) kampaaja ("comb-er")

The corresponding places (eg. [at the] hairdresser's) are _parturi_ and _kampaamo_. Generally they do the both, then it becomes _parturi-kampaamo._


----------



## ThomasK

> parturi (< barber)


 
Interesting, but no error ? I mean: the second ''b' has been replaced by a 't'. Correct? 

By the way: you can go to a 'hair stylist' in Belgium, but I am sure you will pay more than at the barber's. The name sounds more expensive, you see.


----------



## Awwal12

> By the way: you can go to a 'hair stylist' in Belgium, but I am sure you will pay more than at the barber's. The name sounds more expensive, you see.


The same in Russian (стилист vs парикмахер).


----------



## hui

> parturi (< barber)
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, but no error ? I mean: the second ''b' has been replaced by a 't'. Correct?
Click to expand...

No error. The root word is _parta _(= beard).


----------



## Maroseika

ThomasK said:


> Maroseika, could you spell the old Russian/ Polish word?


Russian: [tzyr'ul'nik] or [tzyrul'nik].
Polish - I'm not sure but maybe smth like [tzyrulik].


----------



## hui

> By the way: you can go to a 'hair stylist' in Belgium, but I am sure you will pay more than at the barber's. The name sounds more expensive, you see.


My wife and I both have fairly short and straight hair about the same length. When my wife gets a simple haircut, it usually takes about 20 minutes. When I get a simple haircut by the same person, it usually takes about 35 minutes since my hair type is more "challenging". However, the price for her is about 1.5 times the price I pay.

No, she does not pay more for the "express" haircut. Nor does she get any other extra services. We get the same service but are charged based on gender. Well not exactly, the service she is charged for is called a "female haircut" while I am charged for a "male haircut".

Discriminatory? Yes. Legal? Yes.


----------



## Maroseika

hui said:


> Discriminatory? Yes.


No, just a surcharge for risk. Just imagine your and your wife's reaction to the haircutter's fail.


----------



## Frank78

In German:

Friseur - old "Frenchy" spelling
Frisör -  contemporary Germanised version

(oddly enough it's still "Masseur" and not "Masör")

Barbier - barber
Hairstylist


----------



## jazyk

Barber = barbeiro in Portuguese (from barba, beard).


----------



## ThomasK

I started wondering about Apmoy's reference to komm_-..._ I have referred to our _*kapper*_, 'chopper' literally, and then thought this_ komm-_ would refer to the word _*comma* _is based on: chopping, i.e. from 

_



koptein "to cut off," from PIE base *(s)kep- "to cut, split"
		
Click to expand...

 _
_-_ or at least that is what etymonline tells me. However, now Apmoy refers to 



> verb «κομμόω/κομμῶ» (kŏ'mmŏō [uncontracted]/kŏ'mmō [contracted])-->_to beautify, embellish_.


 
I did not know about that word, but I wondered whether that is the same as _*kosmein*_, also to embellish, decorate, I believe - and to prepare, etc. 

Could you imagine any common European words containing _com(m)_- meaning 'embellish', Apmoy? But as usual I am impressed by the wealth of information you offer !


----------



## Black4blue

In the past, *berber* was used for both of men's and women's hairdressers! (Can you believe this!)
Now *berber* is used for men's hairdressers only.
And *kuaför* is used for both. You can say _bayan kuaförü_ (women's one) or _erkek kuaförü_ (men's one).


----------



## Awwal12

> Could you imagine any common European words containing com(m)- meaning 'embellish', Apmoy?


I'm afraid we must take the morphology into account first. I suppose it's com(prefix)+mo(root)+o(postfix), for instance (I don't know Greek, of course).
The huge number of modern European words with "comm-" come from Latin "con-" + "m..." (commerce <<<- con+merx, commodity <<<- con+modus, etc.).


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> ....
> I did not know about that word, but I wondered whether that is the same as _*kosmein*_, also to embellish, decorate, I believe - and to prepare, etc.
> 
> Could you imagine any common European words containing _com(m)_- meaning 'embellish', Apmoy?


«Κομμῶ» comes from PIE base *kam-, _to arch_. Believe it or not, _camera_, _chamber_ and _κομμόω/κομμῶ_ are cognates! 
«Κοσμεῖν» (inf. of verb «κοσμέω/κοσμῶ-kŏs'mĕō [uncontracted]/kŏs'mō [contracted])-->_to order, arrange, adorn_ derives form PIE base *ken-, _to pinch, press together_, cognate with Latin cēnsēre, _to count, reckon, assess_


----------



## sakvaka

ThomasK said:


> Interesting, but no error ? I mean: the second ''b' has been replaced by a 't'. Correct?



Dat klopt. Het is geen typo.


----------



## ThomasK

That is indeed what Hui had pointed out. So I guess you have turned the English word 'barber' into  'barter', some kind of calque, I guess. 

@Apmoy: I see. I checked whether _to comb/ _Dutch _kamm_en could be cognates, but they aren't. Thanks for the extra information. 

CORRECTION regarding *Dutch kapper:* our _kappers_ don' t chop as I thought, they appear to have been cape/_kap_-makers, and then maybe used capes to cut hair - the result you can see when looking at one of our comics heroes, the once world-famous in Flanders, Jommeke (little Guillaume/ William). He did not have a good hairdresser !


----------



## Nizo

In Esperanto, *frizisto* (fem. form _frizistino_) is the usual term for a hairdresser.  *Kombist(in)o* is also (less frequently) used.  *Barbiro* is the term for someone who both styles hair and shaves beards (therefore, a hairstylist for men).


----------



## merquiades

In AE, Hairdresser to me sounds just a bit more for women (probably because you dress the hair more than cut it), like barber sounds completely for men (cuts hair and shaves).  Beautician also exists for women mostly.  I think barber is falling in disuse.  We also have hair stylist for both (gaining in popularity in the modern world), and haircutter but this last one I wouldn't use personally and certainly wouldn't write it.


----------



## ThomasK

_Hair stylist_ is in my view a different kind of term. Don't misunderstand. I mean: it no longer refers to the essence - to what used to be the essence of the trade - but focuses on a general beauty/ style treatment. I am mainly interested in the variation in the description of the job. 

But this could develop into a thread about euphemisms and what we in Dutch used to call _stadhuiswoorden/_ 'townhall words'.


----------



## merquiades

ThomasK said:


> _Hair stylist_ is in my view a different kind of term. Don't misunderstand. I mean: it no longer refers to the essence - to what used to be the essence of the trade - but focuses on a general beauty/ style treatment. I am mainly interested in the variation in the description of the job.



Well, if you want essence I'm afraid I've never heard anything besides "hair", nothing comes to mind with wig or lock. Otherwise, "to cut hair" and "to fix hair" are pretty basic to the trade, on occasion "to sheer" or "to crop" maybe "to chop off hair", "to trim","to get a buzz", but I think nowadays the popular "to style hair" "to do hair" are indeed euphemisms, as is "to dress" hair, since you're not dressing or coiffing anything really. Likewise, beautician and beauty shop are euphemisms, but barber and barber shop are pretty true to essence, however since a lot of men don't get shaved anymore...
As for nouns, only a haircut (a (hair(do) is transparent and is commonly used.


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks a lot, nice 'survey' !


----------



## Geo.

I have heard 'Hairdresser' used in North America to refer exclusively to a woman's hairdresser, and to such an extent _it would still sound effeminate for a man to say he is 'going to the hairdresser' in North America. _

*In England however, in the 1950s and '60s, 'Gentlemen's Hairdresser'* was a common sign painted on shops ... (and the symbolic poles were adorned with only red & white twisted stripes; not red, white and blue). The word 'barber' sounded rather American at the time' (either antiquated or a needless French affectation), but to-day it would seem to be heard in England again as well ... (and non-traditional American red, white & blue poles are catching on and all). 

In Switzerland, my mother would have said *„Friseur“* when speaking German, (although_ „Haarschneider“_ was a colloquial alternative). In French _« le coiffeur et la coiffeuse »; _and in Italian, generally _«il parrucchiere e la parrucchiera»,_ *with the etymology «parrucca» = 'wig'.* (Swiss vocabulary for any of the three major languages of the four spoken in Switzerland however, can very considerably from the standard or accepted norms spoken elsewhere).


----------



## apsicle

In Filipino:

Men = Barbero (Barber)

Women = Parlorista (Hairdresser/Hairstylist)


----------

